# gendron pioneer bicycle info wanted



## Paul DeBelling (May 9, 2013)

Hi all, Looking to get info and value on this Gendron Pioneer bicycle  Thanks in advance


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2013)

all I know is that it is very Kool!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 9, 2013)

I believe this one is in the Riding Toy collector book I have at home...have to check tonight. Looks like the original juvenile size long spring saddle was replaced with a ladies adult bicycle saddle from roughly the same period. Of course, new rubber was put on the wheels. Without checking the book, it appears to be late 1920s to early 1930s.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (May 9, 2013)

Just checked the book. This style Gendron Pioneer bicycle appears on pages from the 1928 to 1933 Gendron catalogs. It may or may not have had fenders originally, as I see them illustrated both ways. May have been produced before and after those years, but the collector book doesn't have everything from back then.

Dave


----------

